# Training for the army



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

As requested by offo on here i am now doing my 1st training journal (on here anyway) about my training to get into the army!

I will start by diet that i will following.

Breakfast: oats and eggs

Snack 1: Eggs and low fat mayo with rye bread

Dinner: Brown rice and chicken with olive oil

Snack 2: Apple, Pistachio nuts, and small can of tuna

Tea: Broccoli (sp), Steak and sweet potato.

I wont be drinking anything apart from water on this diet which i will find hard as i usually like drinking diet soda!

As for training yesterday i woke up at 6am same as i am going to do every morning, to do morning cardio which yesterday i did 20 minutes on my spin bike this morning however i didn't do none. I then went to work until 5pm.

I then went to the gym where i did a mile and half run in 15 minutes which i need to get the time down, then onto the cross trainer for 10 minutes and onto the rower for 3 intervals of 500mtr sprints.

I then moved onto some free weights and then finished with a cool down on the treadmill and then a full body stretch!

I will fill you in on what i have done today at the gym!!!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

today at the gym i worked out with my friend who is a PT!

Today we did a run mile and half again in around 15 minutes, then we went onto doing a little bit of "Tabbing" on the treadmill with an incline of around 6.0!

Then after that we went straight onto circuits which i completed 3 of which consisted of 15 rows (completed with pulley bands attached to a door in the gym), 15 press ups, 20 power box jumps, 15 sit ups, 30 seconds of med ball bouncing (this is a weird exercise to explain but it works the abs and also the lower back as well as the arms) then after that i did 15 kettle-bell throws (this was done with a 20kg kettle-bell and here what i did was do a squat position and throw it between my legs and then bring it up to shoulder length) finished by a 3 minute treadmill sprint!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Try not to use the treadmill dude, its a hell of alot easier than outside, well i find anyway! Best of luck:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I do run outside mate once a week but my fitness is not as i would like in the cardio sector as of yet so like to use treadmill just to get me to a required standard then i will run more outside!

Its sort of to fill the gap lol so to spk.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> I do run outside mate once a week but my fitness is not as i would like in the cardio sector as of yet so like to use treadmill just to get me to a required standard then i will run more outside!
> 
> Its sort of to fill the gap lol so to spk.


 Ah i see what your saying, i think i just have a thing against treadmills lol. Only problem i find with them is the time is not accurate, i.e i could run a distance alot quicker on that than outside. Any idea what your going into mate?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am a little bit unsure at the minute the things i was looking at was MP (but that is a defo no no now), RLC as a EOD (or something like that) which is basically an Ammo Tech which is also a bomb expert, or REME as a Aircraft Tech!

However i was recently looking at marines as one of my friends told me about it as the things i want to do you do in there and yes i know it is not the army but it is a highly trained and skilled team of people!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Chris4...Have you tried running with a candence cd...Two of the driving factors that helped me get through my run in order to graduate Basic Training was a good partner to run with and Running Cadences...Now I inserted a link but it is of the US military but it will give you a general idea and some direction if you wish to find some of your Military's...Below is a sample I found to get you into the rhythm of things...Made a world of differance to me...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> I am a little bit unsure at the minute the things i was looking at was MP (but that is a defo no no now), RLC as a EOD (or something like that) which is basically an Ammo Tech which is also a bomb expert, or REME as a Aircraft Tech!
> 
> However i was recently looking at marines as one of my friends told me about it as the things i want to do you do in there and yes i know it is not the army but it is a highly trained and skilled team of people!


Ammo tech would be the most boring job in the world mate. Sounds good but all you would be doing is working in the armoury, this is going off what REME guys have said to me over the years lol.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

are you in the forces YoungGun?

Thanks Cellaratt


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> are you in the forces YoungGun?


 :thumbup1: PM me and let me know if you want to know anything or need some help! :rockon:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

what you in mate????


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Go into the RMP's!

Phase one training is easy really. Just focuss on lots of running (shortish runs and longer jogs) and just blast out loads of press ups and pull up each day.

"Press up position down!!!"


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd say any sort of exercise which make you feel like vomiting at the end (or middle) is a good start. Lots of intense circuits with pressups, pullups, squats, lunges, situps, burpees, star jumps, deadlifts and rows, mixed in with sprints should help.

1.5miles in 15mins is only 6 mph, you should be able to get that down to 10 or 12 minutes fairly easily. Also run up hills, downhills, on the roads, with a weighted backpack, pick up a logs and run with them, do pullups on bus stops as you run past, do 5 burpees every minute on your run, most importantly mix it up and keep it intense.

Rest and food are also important, you need to fuel your body and let it recover.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats what i am training to do is get the fittest i can, which is always going to pushing me as you can never be too fit!

I have always wanted to go into the forces since i can remember, and went to sign up wheni was 16 but my mom wouldnt sign the papers but then when i was older i was just into the normal things like going out with mates and having a laugh.

But now i am older and wiser (or so they say lol) i am thinking about it again and know if i dont go in i will always regret it so am going for it.

will post more later just at work at the minute lol.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Chris i was in light infantry back in 06, what kind of thing you looking to join... Obv the infantry course would be alot more challenging then others in army. its 26 weeks of pure pain.

Also how old are you!?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

fell running is the answer


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

gerg said:


> I'd say any sort of exercise which make you feel like vomiting at the end (or middle) is a good start. Lots of intense circuits with pressups, pullups, squats, lunges, situps, burpees, star jumps, deadlifts and rows, mixed in with sprints should help.
> 
> 1.5miles in 15mins is only 6 mph, you should be able to get that down to 10 or 12 minutes fairly easily. Also run up hills, downhills, on the roads, with a weighted backpack, pick up a logs and run with them, do pullups on bus stops as you run past, do 5 burpees every minute on your run, most importantly mix it up and keep it intense.
> 
> Rest and food are also important, you need to fuel your body and let it recover.


This guy is giving you good advice, I am ex army and let me tell you, basic training at ITC in Cattrick is hard, do not be fooled in your first six weeks this is the easy part to make you not DOR, after that you will be breathing out your **** lol!

You need to have exellent edurance but brute strenght too, the running in training is the easy part, the problem for most people is tabbing, when you do your CFT you with feel like your on a death march and if your not ready for it you will get back-squaded!

Concentrate on building up your leg muscles, really push it to the max on the wieght you lift, you will need strong legs as you will be tabbing/running in full kit, rifle and a burgen that will feel like you are carrying someone on your back!

You will have to run alot as well practice running up to eight miles at a time "steady pace" as this is what your training will require, you dont have to be a racing snake you will just need to keep up with the formation, which makes it easyer.

You should practice alot of pressups and situps too "50 reps" as you will be doing this alot, cuircit training will greatly benift you too, oh and pullups too!

Hope this helps, any questions just ask, good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Join the marines mate their basic training is the hardest in the UK forces.

and before you army guys start kicking off you know im right :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> Join the marines mate their basic training is the hardest in the UK forces.
> 
> and before you army guys start kicking off you know im right :thumbup1:


But 50 year old men and women can pass that course:lol:. You know its true.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

A "fun" circuit I saw the other day was this:

150 press ups for time...

and every time your knees hit the floor you run 400m 

and no the rest position isn't lying on your back or standing up


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mileage, mileage, mileage. Get out running 3-4 times per week for around 30-40 minutes. Don't take short cuts get out running, the treadmill does half the running for you. You should be aiming to get your time under 09:30 and absolute minimum 10:30.

Run every other day ish and vary your running, fartlek, long and slow, hill reps, interval and recovery. Don't keep doing the 1.5 mile as your progress will be very very slow. When i was doing 08:00 i was doing hill reps at least twice a week and i recommend them.

When you go on selection you will add 30sec-1min on your time for various reasons.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> Join the marines mate their basic training is the hardest in the UK forces.
> 
> and before you army guys start kicking off you know im right :thumbup1:


Yes..........My Gran said it was quite tough when she was in lol! :tongue:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

hey guys thanks for the replies on here, sorry i have not been on here for a bit but my comp at home was playing up and i have been that busy with work and also training that i have not had time to fix it til now!

I am even at work on a sunday yes its true what they say there is no rest for the wicked lol!

I have pretty much benn keeping to the training i posted up earlier in the thread apart from the swimming as i have not been this week, but my diet has been excellent except for eating times where due to work i have been sometimes going maybe 4 hours instead of 3 without eating my next meal but i have not cheated on the foods except for saturday night when i had a cheat meal which was still pretty healthy which consisted of roast potatoes (sp), fish in breadcrumbs and a little sea food sea cake thing in bread crumbs, and today where i have selected it as my FYW day which stands for food you want day which i personally feel is good when dieting as long as not taken out of context and used as an excuse to binge eat a load of junk food!

I dont know if any of you guys agree with me but i feel that when dieting you should allow yourself one day a week to have what you want (within reason of course) to shock your metabolism to allow your weight loss to keep at the rate that they are going and for me it as to be a sunday as i love my sunday lunch the good old traditional cooked dinner with all the trimmings yum yum!

I have today still ate good within reason i have had the following;

Breakfast 2 wheatabix, 3 hard boiled eggs whole!

Dinner Subway sweet chilli chjicken sandwhich (yes i know loads of sat fat but tastes good and after all is my cheat day lol)

and in between i have had some mini duck meat rolls which again are not good for you but taste nice lol.

I have had a diet coke from subway but apart from that am just drinking water as usual, and am going out for a meal later as its my uncles b-day as he is 50!

I dont do any sort of exercise on a sunday at all as i do it 6 days in teh week and give myself a day off as even the army they get sundays off to go to the padre lol.

I will fill you guys in more later when i get home from work but keep your eyes peeled lol for more of the interesting life of little old me 

P.S did my mile and half yesterday in 12 minutes and that was after half hour of tabbing on the treadmil of an incline of around 5.0 so up hill, and i have also started doing my mile and half on an incline as well to make it a little harder for me and will soon be adding ancle weights to the equation but more of that to come later!!!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i always use the cross trainer it builds up a sweat after 11 minutes...but i cnt run on it but can jog at a good constant pace.... I don't like to run out side cuz after about 4 mins i am panting and having to stop and walk fast so I think I will stay inside til I can run jog for 20 mins without stopping

As I said i did manage to do 1.5 miles in 11:03 seconds and they goal is anything under 12:11 so I made it but still want to get it around to 10 mins or maybe even 9 what speed was i going then? 10 miles an hour?

your army training seems similar to my RAF just a bit harder I haven't seen this thread before should of payed more attention... are you following a fitness program that they have sent you?

S.A.S is probably the hardest trained gin the uk forces....i dont think women have managed to get into it yet! and there is only like 200 people in it!


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

PompyMan said:


> Join the marines mate their basic training is the hardest in the UK forces.
> 
> and before you army guys start kicking off you know im right :thumbup1:


[email protected]! only a marine would say that... its a hard course yeah but you come off at any point you re-join the course at the same point.

these are the facts

2.4 k run in 10mins30secs to start the RM basic

2.4 k run in 9mins 30secs to start para depot

you do the maths... !

AIRBORNE


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

back to the thread mate all you need is cardio. they will give you a set amount of press ups and sit ups that you need to complete in 2 mins when you go to recruit selection, so decide on your chosen job and get the entry requirements so you know what you need to do upper body wise. when you get there blokes will be at all different levels but belive me the last thing you want is to be at the back on every run. just keep it simple mate build up your running distances so that you are running about 6 miles then start bringing down the times every day run 5 times a week and rest at the weekends. do your press ups and sit ups morning and eve on the same days and start off with something easy like 10 down to 1 and build it up so that you can easily do 25 down to 1 and that will be sufficient to join any uk force. i just trained my cousin from useless civvi to potential royal marine and he passed lipstone he did what i wrote above.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Doube post, my bad


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

musc said:


> [email protected]! only a marine would say that... its a hard course yeah but you come off at any point you re-join the course at the same point.
> 
> these are the facts
> 
> ...


 To start maybe but a RM bpfa is harder than the para reg imo.

Marine bpfa:

5 overgrasp heaves

5 Dips

2 min press up max

Same with situps

In boots, 9 30 1.5 miler.

Fitness wise i suppose it's not much difference really. I assume your ex para

And Rm swim test is harder too!!


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah mate the para marine which is better/fitter argument will go on forever but yes im ex 2 para and i never thought any marines i met were that fit to be honest. they were pretty good at climbing up ropes and doing heaves but when it comes to covering ground in the shortest time airborne forces can't be beaten, don't think you can argue with that. haven't done the marine course but it looks pretty easy to me when you look at the distances and the times. don't think your average marine could pass all arms p coy the speed of the tabs is just too quick. controversy!! your prob right fitness wise not much difference just fitter in different ways i guess.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

musc said:


> yeah mate the para marine which is better/fitter argument will go on forever but yes im ex 2 para and i never thought any marines i met were that fit to be honest. they were pretty good at climbing up ropes and doing heaves but when it comes to covering ground in the shortest time airborne forces can't be beaten, don't think you can argue with that. haven't done the marine course but it looks pretty easy to me when you look at the distances and the times. don't think your average marine could pass all arms p coy the speed of the tabs is just too quick. controversy!! your prob right fitness wise not much difference just fitter in different ways i guess.


The course is pretty howling, some of the runs you go on is sickening, but it would be same for paras. TBH i think the all arms p coy course is a joke, there is no infantry work involved what so ever then you have plastic paras bigging themselves up. Hard no doubt, that 1.5 mile log run id imgine is sickening the timeyou have to do it in.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I am suprised at all the upper body strengh training there is i thought it would be alot more leg work squats etc...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

musc said:


> back to the thread mate all you need is cardio. they will give you a set amount of press ups and sit ups that you need to complete in 2 mins when you go to recruit selection, so decide on your chosen job and get the entry requirements so you know what you need to do upper body wise. when you get there blokes will be at all different levels but belive me the last thing you want is to be at the back on every run. just keep it simple mate build up your running distances so that you are running about 6 miles then start bringing down the times every day run 5 times a week and rest at the weekends. do your press ups and sit ups morning and eve on the same days and start off with something easy like 10 down to 1 and build it up so that you can easily do 25 down to 1 and that will be sufficient to join any uk force. i just trained my cousin from useless civvi to potential royal marine and he passed lipstone he did what i wrote above.


Good advice but there is no press ups and sit ups at the selection centre.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> The course is pretty howling, some of the runs you go on is sickening, but it would be same for paras. TBH i think the all arms p coy course is a joke, there is no infantry work involved what so ever then you have plastic paras bigging themselves up. Hard no doubt, that 1.5 mile log run id imgine is sickening the timeyou have to do it in.


You get thrashed alot more on the all arms P Company than phase 2 para. And its not about infantry work they aren't going to be infantry soldiers they mainly are there to act as support in 16 Air Assault Brig. And all soldiers are infantry trained.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

I truly belive that the all arms course is the hardest fitness based course in the forces other than SF. You do 3 and a half weeks at catterick of 2 pt sessions a day each one will be the most disgusting couple of hrs of your life. if you come off the course at any point you are binned and RTU'd (not like the marine course where you re start at the same point when you are fit that is how women can pass it) plus your being instructed by para reg who are just dying for you to fail. you do a bit of infantry stuff on the course but that isnt the point of the course they are not trying to make the all arms blokes into infantiers the whole point of the all arms course was so to pick supporting troops to serve in the old 5 airborne bgde and they make it hard so they get the fittest most mentally strong soldiers.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you comparing the all arms para course to the all arms commando? If so you can get RTU on the commando unless your posted there from training. I always thought you could have two attempts at both of these courses?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I think this is going a bit off topic, its Chris' training log guys (easy to say when i have had my say)  . fftopic:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I think this is going a bit off topic, its Chris' training log guys (easy to say when i have had my say)  . fftopic:


 Very true, fckin squaddies.

Hows your training going chris mate?


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

I done all my time at catterick and thought it was tough but coped well, i think if i done that then i could do marines. Marines are way to over hyped.. at end of the day they are the royal navy and i know which one i prefer out navy and army


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice debate going on guys as long as it does not turn into a blazing match!

What you guys have got to respect is that all the mentioned forces have different tests all of which are hard and some of which are what some people call easy!

The fitness test in any force or in any regiment is only easy if you have trained hard enough for it and have made yourself mentally prepared as well as physically!

My training is going good thanks for asking, i dont really have a set training plan as i like to keep the body guessing all of the time that way it has no choice but to get fit, but thats just my way of thinking anyway. Dont get me wrong i monitor everything i do in terms of my running times and also my press ups and sit ups etc but i dont follow a certain training plan i just train!

At work at the mo will fill you guys in more later when i get five minutes!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

you do have rest days though am i right? today i have some cardio needing to be done just waiting for my message for the RAF to tell me what needs doing


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

keep it up fellah

i just passed selection at lichfield with a run time of 9.30 so im pretty happy


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheeza it would be good for you to put what you do from now on after you passing selection e.g a diary of day to day events so me and offo and others can look at it and know whats to come!

That is of course if you dont mind?

What things did you have to do in order to pass selection mate and how many did you do e.g 50 press ups etc????

Yes Offo i do have rest days mate usually only on the weeks ends though and sometimes only on a sunday mate i train all other days cardio in the morning and then train on an evening as well even if its only for 20 or 30 mins an evening i still do something mate just to keep the body knowing that it has to preform and besides i feel like i am cheating if i dont do nothing excpet for the week ends lol!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

hi guys sorry i have not been posting on here for a while but i have been non stop at work recently which is good for me as i have been earning the money needed for me and my family but it just means that i have not had time to be on here and keep you guys updated until now............

So far i have lost around 3kg and 2% bodyfat which does not seem a lot but it is a loss non the less!

I am getting better in my runs but the thing that is letting me down is my endurance side of things that is what i have got to get better on!

I find that when i am tabbing i find it ok for a bit but after a while i start to hurt and then when i get to that certain point i find it hard to block out the physical pain of the exercise at hand, so thats another thing i have got to work on and to this i am just working on my fitness and also my endurance but also doing things like stress positions which helps the muscles and also helps with the pain factor of things!

As for diet i have been sticking to the one mentioned apart from the other day when i had a cheat meal which i said before i feel that it helps the metabolism. I am also going to introduce some sea kelp into my diet along with chillies and chili powder as i have also read that these speed up the metabolism as well as taking saunas at the gym and also steam rooms!

I will fill you guys in more when i get time but if i dont its not cus i am not training but its cus i am busy with work training and also family life, but i will post when i get chance, til then guys keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys i have now got a new circuit that i am followin which as follows:

5 mins warm up on tread

5 mins run on tread

10 assisted pulls x 3 sets

5 mins run

10 sit ups x 3

5 mins run

10 press ups

5 min run

10 squats with free bar x 3 sets

5 min run

30 seconds ab plank x 3

3 secs dorsal raise x 3

3 x 10 sky dives

5 minutes cool down

full body stretch.

Goal is each week increase my run speed and also the amount of press reps i do by one or even 2!

Will let you know how i get on.............


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

shorter high intensity internval runs will help your CV fitness more than single longer ones.

also i'm not convinced there's enough variety or intensity on theat circuit. I'd have a few different circuits at hand.

Try somethign like

5x

400m run

21 situps

15 pressups

9 pullups

as fast as you can.

this is one i did the last week and am still feeling:

3 rounds of

* Run 800 meters

* 50 Back Extensions

* 50 Sit-ups

though i did full incline situps :S


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

This circuit is only to do on my own when my friend who is a PT is not training me, also i do other things along with this so i feel that as long as i keep increasing the numbers like i said i think it will work out ok for me but thats just IMPO!

I will try this one that i have put up and then i will document the results but i am going on holida soon in a couple of weeks in fact so will not be doing this until i come off that!!!!

Cant wait.......


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok guys have not posted on this for several reasons even though i have been about either reading other posts or posting on other posts as i always liuke to get involved someway or the other PMSL

So i would just like ot say my fitness levels have gone through the roof and ever since i have not been working since i lost my job a few weeks ago i have been training every day, most of the times twice a day in the morning and then again in the evening so i have got time in between in order to let my body rest!

I am now in terms of fitenss ready for selection i would personally say so am going up the careers center tomorrow but in terms of my weight and the old fashioned BMI which i dont like or agree with BTW am still over so need to lose around 8kg!

I am going to be doing this diet a few people on here are doing by DP and hopefully this will be enough to get me down to 80kg or around that in time for when i go to the ADSC.

My diet is a little different to the one DP mentions but only in the way that i will be using more whole foods rather than using shakes as i am not at work and i prefer to use whole foods where possible and from most people's opinions it is better to use it as well

The changes i have made i will post up and guys if you think i need to change it let me know as i am only using the 200lb template!

Keep your eyes peeled guys as i will try to put in what i am doing in terms of weight in which i will be doing every week, training which will be every day sometimes twice a day and i will also be putting my feelings on here in terms of if i am feeling moody, or if i am feeling lowsy in terms of low energy etc or even if i am feeling good, and i will not keep posting my diet as this will stay the same the only thing that i will post is what i chose to have for my cheat meal where i will be having as it says upto 500g of carbs which i dont think i will be having but again we will see...........................


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

What you joining mate?

I wouldn't worry too much about ur fitness, you sound like ur on the ball.

Fitness isn't the worst thing in basic, mind over matter and playing the game is!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

For a 200lb man:

MEAL #1

5 whole eggs (make sure to buy OMEGA-3 EGGS from the supermarket. They contain virtually NO saturated fat and tons of good OMEGA-3 fats); add another 4 egg whites to this (they don?t need to be the Omega-3 ones; you can use liquid egg whites)

MEAL #2

Can of tuna with 3 whole eggs

MEAL #3

"Lean Protein Meal": 8oz chicken with 39 peanuts

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoons of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added)would keep this as it is after i have trainedMEAL #5

"Fatty Protein Meal": 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar What vinegar is best here as i have got loads of different vinegars in my house like balsamic etc

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1 ? tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra whites Or this if i train late!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

well tbh i was interested in three things as the last time i looked into it they told me to have 3 different choices and the ones i was looking at is Ammo tech (really want to do this), RMP and also Aircraft Tech!

All of these need a high score on the BARB and that is what i was also worried about as i know if i dont get a high enough score i wont be able to do what i wanted to!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Along with the diet i have posted i will also be taking the following supplements If you guys think i need any more please let me know!

2x Fish oils with all 6 meals which is a total of 12 a day.

1x multivit (without iron) each morning

3x sea kelp with the 1st 3 meal of the day

melatonin (before bed)

5 htp (before bed)

ZMA (before bed)


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

The barb test is a piece of p*ss, dont worry about it. Im RMP and scored over 30 what I needed in the barb, and I was out on the **** the night before.

Honestly mate my best advice is to get yourself ready for leaving home.

The PTI's will build you up fitness wise.

I was with some really bad guys and they passed out (not literally) because the trainers got them up to speed!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you enjoy the rmp mate?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking mate how old are you and what qualifications did you get outside of the army?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

I love it mate, im 22 and have 10 GCSE's and 2 A levels.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

how long have you been in as another thing i was thinking was am i too old to do it asi am now 23 and 24 this october and everytime you see people joining they are between 17-20+ but you dont hear about many 24year olds+.

I went to college and did an AVCE in business a few years ago but have not done any dort of english or maths for about 3+ years so thats why i am a bit worried about the BARB!

In terms of my GCSE's I basically got English, Maths, Science (double award) as well as a few others such as ICT and also a GNVQ in Health and social care which i got a Merit, I also did a RSA IBT 2 in IT.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Also as you are RMP do you know when they drug test you do they test for AAS and other proformance enhancing stuff or just recreational stuff like Class A B and C's e.g Coke Smack Crack Weed etc?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys i have had my breakfast this morning which was as i said 5 whole eggs and 4 egg whites and tbh i have struggled to eat it and i still have not eaten it all!

Does anyone know if it matters if you dont eat all the eggs as i am not that big of an eater anyway an my only main goal is to lose weight so i would have thought that if i didnt eat it all then that would be better as i would be having less calories etc!

Anyways Just letting everyone know i am off up the army careers center in a short while to get the ball rolling and will let you guys know what they say when i get there.

So guys i will fill you all in later!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

hey guys just been down the careers center like i said i was and they told me what i already knew cus they go by the old BMI the guy said i need to lose just over 6 kilo.

He said that even though he could see i was carrying a lot of muscle he said come back when i have lost the 6 kilo's and he will put my application forward as he cant without me losing it so i hope this diet works to help me lose the 6kg and fast as possible as well!

I will let you guys know what training i do later as i have not got any done yet as i have been sorting a few things out but will be training at about 7.30


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

trained yesterday did cardio which was treadmil and then a go on the rower and also a couple of round with the punch bag doing boxing (i love boxing)

And today i have done a weights session as i am going to be doing a push pull push pull routine as well as my cardio and swimming!

I did rotating press ups with own body weight then with DB's, then chest press, after chest press with olympic bar went onto chect press with DB's at an incline, then from there Skull Crushers eith EZ bar and then Work ab's!

I am working in rep ranges of 5 doing either 4 sets of 5 or 5 sets of 5 and with some exercises i am doing 4 sets of 8 as i am soing this mainly for strenght training as well as my cardio!

As for my diet its going good the only thing is that i can not seem to eat all my food and remember i am only on the diet for a 200lb man!

Mood is ok and dont seem to be having any problems in terms of energy or even exercising so will keep you guys up dated!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Woke up this morning at 7am feeling a bit lethargic but i think that is down to me having broken sleep more than anything else to be honest!

I went to the gym and did antoher weights session which was basically 5-10 minutes on cross trainer for warm up followed by kettle bell swings 20kg kettle bell 4 x 8, then onto dead lifts 5x5, followed by pull ups on the beam, followed by bicep curls with DB's this time and to finish worked the calf muscles doing calf raises!

Energy and strength is as good as ever and i have not felt a dip in energy at all yet dont know if that is cus i am not in ketosis yet or if i am just not feeling it or what???

The only thing that i have done different on the diet is i have started to drink my eggs now as i can not eat them as there was just to many and i have cut it down from 5 whole eggs and 4 egg whites to 6 whole eggs as i can not manage to eat them and 9 eggs in pint glass even though 4 was only egg whites was too many for the glass and me as well tbh, and i didnt see the point in having all that food if i am having to shove it down my neck as surely as i am trying to lose weight if i am not wanting to eat all the food as i am making my self feel sick then it is not beneficial to do so but could be wrong could anyone shed any light on this for me please, do i need ot have all the eggs and food in the diet or as long as i am following the diet to the T without changing it in anyway can i get away with not having all the food as surely if i am having less calories then that is better right????

Also i have been having balsamic vinegar with my extra virgin olive oil for my salad but was not sure if that was ok as i have read that it contains carbs but have also read that all vinegar does as it comes from malt is this the case and if so what is the best vinegar to have???


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi mate,

read this thread all the way through, even the debate between the bootneck and the para!

You seem to be training quite hard, sounds very demotivating with what the recruiter said. Try concentrating on the core abilities needed for passing your selection and actually getting there. You will need to run you mile and half, lift an ammo box of about 50KG on to a 5ft wall and do some heaves. Also concentrate on making sure you can bang out about 50 press ups in 2 minutes and the same with sit ups. If you can achieve those then keep on working on losing the weight.

Jobs wise, I joined as an RMP and left for a few reasons. I didnt like the job, i didnt have any job prospectives in Civi street considering the work you have to put in and there are better alternatives. I see from your quals that you are clued up in IT. Try joining the Royal Signals as a Communication Systems Engineer. You will be basically in charge of large IT networks and doing what i do. The job prospectives are obvoius, when you leave and done your resettlement courses you can with your experience expect to walk in to a quite highly paid IT/tech job. Food for thought?

Want to know anymore email me.... [email protected]

Jim


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok guys i have started my course of gear yesterday which consists of the following;

Weeks 1-10 500mg test cyp 1 Shot a Wk

Weeks 1-4 30mg anabol (5mg tabs) ED

Weeks 1-10 500iu's HCG Twice a week

Weeks 1-10 .5mg adex EOD

Clomid and Nolva for PCT

I shot my right A$$ cheak tuesday didnt hurt at all when i did it but the needle did move a little bit though, and it bled on the way out but i just wiped and pressed with the alcho wipe til it stopped!

Did a spin class on tuesday night and it was a little sore on the right cheak and is also a little sore today no inflamation or no redness and as far as i can tell no heat coming from it but as i am using an UG lab it might just be that or it might just be the fact of it being my 1st jab and this little bit of soreness might be normal but again as i have never used injectables before i wouldnt know, all o know is when i went to get the needles from the needle exchange they told me that if it has any pain then something is not right but from what i have been told by people off here and what i have read etc it is normal for it to be a little sore especially after the 1st injection and is nothing to worry about ( I hope lol)

I have been told as well that because the soreness is not really that painful and not red or inflamed or anything like that then it should be ok.

Will keep you guys informed as to my gains and losses etc and also my feelings while doing the diet as well as i am still doing the DP diet but have to admit the last week i have not followed it to the key as I have changed a few things for ease as i have been rushed off my feet this week but still been eating good and little carbs etc but after this weekend i will be doing it properly as i am waiting for after this weekend as you all know it is valentines day and i am taking the other half out for a romatic meal!

I will be doing the diet but i will be doing it as follows

Breakfast: 6whole eggs as cant eat the 5 whole ones with the 4 whites!

Snack 1: 2 cans of tuna which is 44g protein (22 each can) and around 300 cals w/mayo

Dinner: Chicken Breast with 39 peanuts

Snack 2: Protein Shake w/ 1 tblsp peanut butter (got to get the one with no carbs though as the one i have got at the minnute has got 8g carbs per serving which is not for this diet as its too high)

Tea: Steak W/ Green Salad (no peppers) 1tblsp extra virgin olive oil and either balsamic vinegar or cider vinegar.

Snack 3 (b4 bed): Either Shake again or was thinking about some cottage cheese what do you guys think about this???

Let me know what you guys think about this diet and also what supplements should i use as at the minute like i said i am having 2 fish oils with every meal (12 in total), 1 multivitamin (without iron) 1st thing in the morning, 3 sea kelps with the 1st 3 meals (3 in total not 9 lol), and also the melatonin and ZMA etc at night to help sleep.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Might also start 5-10g of leucine every 2 hours after my cheat as i have read that this helps get you back into ketosis quicker and if you go back into ketosis quicker then you can lose weight faster which makes me happy if the theory works lol

also Alpha Lipoic Acid both as directed by poppa bear in dreads journal will let you guys know!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok trained yesterday with weights and then did 30 minutes on the x trainer which was for my cardio so not too much!

I am going to be going to the gym later to do some more cardio will probabily be doing some running and own body weight exercises such as press ups, pull ups and sit ups etc!

Fill you guys in later!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok just to fill you guys in as i know i have not done so for a bit and you will have to forgive me for that and also as this is a quicl post you will have to forgive me as i am on the wayh out as we speak for a meal for valentines day then the pics!

Anyway just some key points started my course on tuesday and had my 1st jab, went to the Army Careers and got all my paper work started i have got to go back on the 3rd of march for the BARB test and also an interview etc.

I have been training as i said i would and also been doing the diet as much as i can apart from cheat days but just been so hectic (sp)

Sorry guys i have got to go but i will fill you in more later when i get back and properly about stuff as well but at the min i am getting nagged by the mrs to hurry up


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

No offence mate but how serious are you about joining up? Ive been following this from the start of it I see you`ve been circuit training a lot but you`ve just been told to lose 6kg of bodyweight so why have you just started a course of gear? Obviously your gonna put weight on and it`ll definately hinder your fitness!Im ex 1 para mate 6and half years im speaking from experience turned up at depot 8year ago at 14 and half stone bulked upat 5ft8in but natural and soon went down to 12and a half stone within 6 month of training (and on close to 10`000 calories a day!! No ****) and i thought i was fit , I`d honestly concentrate on getting out road running , nothing better for fitness and weight loss i`d also lower your calories and lose the weight and get yourself in first then when you join your unit then concentrate on geting massive !! Cause i tell you`ll there be loads of blokes like you keen as fcuk training everyday supplementing and all the rest of the good **** !! Within 12months of being in battalion i was up to 15st and still able to do my job 10milers every friday p company pace no probs carrying gpmg!! Anyway good luck to you mate whatever regiment you join!(But parachute regiment beast marines up the ass or any other cap badge for that matter!!)ha ha!!And all you ex squadies know it first in last out!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mate i am really serious as i have already been up to the careers center as i have already put and got all the paper work readt as well so hopefully it shouldnt be too long before i am in!

I know what you mean about running a course but at the same time believe it or not but it is actually helping me with my circuit training as well as my running i dont know if it is mentally but i am feeling more like how can i put it like a machine so to speak!

The only reason i have started to dbol is i am taking it for the 1st 4 weeks of my course and then i am not going ot be doing it any more, its just to help with my strength gains!

I know a few people who have gone into the armed forces at different levels e.g air force, army, navy etc including one friend who has gone into the marines as his brother is in there and is something like a mouniteer comander (sp) or something like that you probabily know what it is i dont lol and they was all on gear!

I enjoy doing weights and at the same time i enjoy doing physical cardio e.g circuits, rowing machine bike etc and i feel that if i keep up both then it should be ok!

I am also training sometimes twice a day and i feel that having test will if anything help aid with my recovery!!!!

I am also training eith one of my friends (ex infantry) for a traitholon (sp) so i know my cardio and energy levels will be up there as well so i think that i should be ok but who knows until i go for it right???

Thanks for the input mate i appreciate it but you have got to admit as long as my diet is in check which it is at the minute and i am traiing properly like i am then i should be ok gear or no gear!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Mate i'm almost positive you get tested for gear is basic training,i'll try find out for you but i'm almost sure.

They stop testing once you reach your unit. Due to expense.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh guys i have already listed what i am on in terms of gear but i thought i would just inform you guys that i have just started doing T3 at 50mcg and will up it to 100mcg and then take it back down to 50mcg before finsihing it. and then when i do come off it i will be supplementing with sea kelp in order to assist my own thyroid production!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Mate i'm almost positive you get tested for gear is basic training,i'll try find out for you but i'm almost sure.
> 
> They stop testing once you reach your unit. Due to expense.


Can you find out for me then mate as i have been told that they only test for recreational drugs and not stuff like AAS etc!


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> As requested by offo on here i am now doing my 1st training journal (on here anyway) about my training to get into the army!
> 
> I will start by diet that i will following.
> 
> ...


wow mate u dont need to do all this to jpin the army tbh just run the thing abut the arm is aslong as u can pass the mile and a hal;f in under 14 and a half mins the army will get you fit u start doing tabbing etc when your in der and they will train you up no need for you to smash it now it would help tbh but just giving you some advice train on cardio


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok mate, here's what i was told.

Apparantly, as i say, don't take what i say as gospel.

You don't get tested, it has to be requested for by the CO.

I still think you have taken a big risk doing it mate, but they will say they test for it.

There may be some confusion aswell as steroids are legal to use for yourself as long as your not on them once your in, you may have a case to say why you should not be given the boot.

As i say mate, i'm not 100%, you will have to see after your first test.

All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

scottacho said:


> wow mate u dont need to do all this to jpin the army tbh just run the thing abut the arm is aslong as u can pass the mile and a hal;f in under 14 and a half mins the army will get you fit u start doing tabbing etc when your in der and they will train you up no need for you to smash it now it would help tbh but just giving you some advice train on cardio


To put it simply........Bollocks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

young gun is that your forearm?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> young gun is that your forearm?


 Yes mate, why's that?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

fozyspilgrims said:


> To put it simply........Bollocks.


Not bollocks actualy, One fat lad on his first 1.5 mile did it in 16 mins and the army got him down to 12 in just over 2 months.

Chris4Pez I agree with this guy you are doing too much, just concentrate on losing your fat by running, press up, pull ups etc


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Run times will go off what your going into, there is not a set time for the whole army.

14.5 minutes is pathetic.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

My mate is joining the raf and out of intrest he wanted to go for a run to see what time he could get, i siad id go for company, i never run on the treadmill or the roads only do 45mins cross trainer 4 times a week and my bf is around 20%, i ran the 1.5mile in 10mins 58 seconds, so as said 14.5 is pathetic.

Id recommend running about 3 mile 4 times a week and look at running with a weighted vest and doing body weight exercises eg chins,dips and press ups and crunches.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> My mate is joining the raf and out of intrest he wanted to go for a run to see what time he could get, i siad id go for company, i never run on the treadmill or the roads only do 45mins cross trainer 4 times a week and my bf is around 20%, i ran the 1.5mile in 10mins 58 seconds, so as said 14.5 is pathetic.
> 
> Id recommend running about 3 mile 4 times a week and look at running with a weighted vest and doing body weight exercises eg chins,dips and press ups and crunches.


I do actually run with ancle weights on now that weight 5kg each which is another 10kg onto my already 87kg body frame lol so your lookin at nearly 100kg!

Like i said the test is helping me in every aspect possible and i know you guys are trying to help me by saying that i am doing too much but tbh i think that you can not do too much as you can only get fitter by doing more exercises the best example is the marines and SAS etc look at how they train all the time now if doing too much was bad for you then surely they would not be doing as much as they do!

The way that i see it is that it will only give me a heads start!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

just make sure you rest sufficiently

i train 3 days on 1 day off, but i don't expect to be able to work to the same level of intensity each day


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok guy s just to have to let you know quickly as off to the gym in a short while i trained yesterday on a push day and my incline BP with DB has increased by 7.5kg each DB does not seem a lot but for a week to increase by this much has to be a good increase right???

Ok am off to the gym now to do some cardio probabily going to go running for a bit and then going to be doing a bit of rower and bike maybe throw a bit of cross trainer in there as well!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just hiy another one of my PB in my dead lift as i managed to lift for 5 reps 140kg which i think is about 280lb or something like that so nearly in my 300lb club and this was without any straps at all just a bit of chalk but my mate who is a PT who also trains with me says i should start using a belt now i am hitting the big weights what do you guys think????


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Id personally leave the belt out mate as long as your tech is good your be fine and its good not to wear one as it strenghtens the core muscles


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats what i was thinking but he said it will help prevent lower back problems and also help me keep my waiste in like a lot of the pro BBs so they dont get much of a big weist i know that ronnie coleman use to use this technique but i also know he was lifting more than me lol


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> Thats what i was thinking but he said it will help prevent lower back problems and also help me keep my waiste in like a lot of the pro BBs so they dont get much of a big weist i know that ronnie coleman use to use this technique but i also know he was lifting more than me lol


just because your mate is a PT doesn't mean he's not talking a load of sh!te. Unless your form is terrible, then it's more likely to cause lower back problems by weakening the surrounding tissue. If you were doing a max attempt lift in a competition then it might be an idea ot wear one, but for regular training avoid them if you can.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok guys had a cheat meal today and i had an apple pie with custard and a bit of rice pudding and then i had a subway sandwich 6" sub of the day which was ham and all the salad that they do except for tomato as i dnt like that!

Then i finished my son little McChicken Sandwich thing that was 99p and a few of his fries!

I am back onto my dier tomorrow but have got this one from one of my old magazines my old muscle and fitness mag that i use to subscribe to its as follows;

Breakfast Omelete with onions and bacon

morning snack Handful of peanuts or a few cashew (as couldnt find macadamia nuts or almonds)

Lunch Chicken with Brocolli

Afternoon Snack Celery with simple salad dressing or on its own

Dinner Steak Salad with cheese glass of red wine (but might skip the red wine as i am on juice at the minute and dont think i should mux gear with alchol (sp)


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh i also brought some EPO and glucosomine (sp) from HnB for my joints etc as well as some Glucosomine jell to rub in where it hurts e.g my wlbows as they are not hurting but clicking and my shoulder which recently has been clicking and today started to hurt a little after shoulder press!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

jimbo said:


> Not bollocks actualy, One fat lad on his first 1.5 mile did it in 16 mins and the army got him down to 12 in just over 2 months.
> 
> Chris4Pez I agree with this guy you are doing too much, just concentrate on losing your fat by running, press up, pull ups etc


He got himself down to that time, he wouldn't of got into the Army with a time of 16 minutes simple as that. The slowest time you can run to get in the Army is 14:30 and that is for junior soldiers only, ie 15 years and 8 months to 17 and 1 month (realistically 16.5 ish). The Army may of given him training programs and help etc but he didn't pass Army Development and Selection Centre with that run time, FACT. So the statement is BOLLOCKS. As i said 09:30 is what should be aimed for over 10 is shamefull.

EDIT: To be fair if Chris was in year 11 the original statement isn't to far from the truth. But in this case the information is wrong.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been told mate that for RLC i can get a time of 14 minutes at the ADSC as everything has different times but the RLC does not have the highest required times the paras and infantry etc do!

I usually get between 12-13 minutes in my mile and half on the treadmil so i think i should be ok but who knows untill the actual day right???


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> I have been told mate that for RLC i can get a time of 14 minutes at the ADSC as everything has different times but the RLC does not have the highest required times the paras and infantry etc do!
> 
> I usually get between 12-13 minutes in my mile and half on the treadmil so i think i should be ok but who knows untill the actual day right???


Prepare to add a minute to your time when you get there.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think that if i get my time down even more i should be ok as i am not going 100% flat out when i do this time and also if i am doing it in 12 - 13 mins then if i add a minute on then it will still be 13-14 minutes!

I have been told but dont know if it is true but if i do the run in say 14 and half minutes but am good on all the other things like strength tests and the carry etc as well as the sit ups and the press ups then they will still accept me is this the case fozy?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

today i am having a full days of rest even though i am aching to do a bit of cardio at the gym i have not had a day off for a bit, i mean a whole day as i usually give in and hop to the gym for atleast half hour of cardio!

I think that i am addicted to exercise as i cant seem to stay away from the gym lol but even though i am exercising all the time i feel fresh for it lol!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> I think that if i get my time down even more i should be ok as i am not going 100% flat out when i do this time and also if i am doing it in 12 - 13 mins then if i add a minute on then it will still be 13-14 minutes!
> 
> I have been told but dont know if it is true but if i do the run in say 14 and half minutes but am good on all the other things like strength tests and the carry etc as well as the sit ups and the press ups then they will still accept me is this the case fozy?


No mate, there is a new grading system coming in at ADSC and if you are running 14+ then even if you passed which you wont you will get a poor grade. The CEG's are not on a first come first serve basis anymore it comes down to grades at ADSC. So if you passed with a low grade you may never get a slot at phase one training if better grades for your CEG keep coming along.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> No mate, there is a new grading system coming in at ADSC and if you are running 14+ then even if you passed which you wont you will get a poor grade. The CEG's are not on a first come first serve basis anymore it comes down to grades at ADSC. So if you passed with a low grade you may never get a slot at phase one training if better grades for your CEG keep coming along.


2 Questions about this 1st is would you be able to knwo what your score is and if it is poor or not and 2nd would you be able to do it again if it is too poor????

Have you got any info on this grading system thing mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chris,

Here is some advice i'd recommend.

Stop running on a treadmill, it's nothing like running outside and you will hang out when it comes to your 1.5 miler at selection.

Weights are not a priority when training for selection, they do little imo.

Body weight exercises are far more superior, you need to have endurance, not minimal rep lifts.

You seem to be "guessing" your time will be ok, i personally think, if you run 13 minutes on a treadmill, you'll fail.

It's not really that hard to improve your time, i know loads of people that are not naturally runners, yet will do it in around 9 minutes.

You need to be running at least 3 times per week, a mixture of long distance and fast pace short distance.

When you go to the gym, focus on pull ups, good form, not quantity.

Press ups, throw them in with your chest day if you wan't.

Squats, i like bunny hop squats with some form of weight as they burn like mad, you will see what i mean when you do them, and they can be done at home, anywhere.

How long till your selection mate?

Also if your worried about gaining weight, as your on cycle, you will most likely loose some in training, so be prepared for that.

Lastly, Fozy know's what he speaks about. I think he may have had or has a recruiment posting.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

what do you think of this web site mate?

http://www.crossfit.com/


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok as requested by Scott i will post up what i am doing in my weights sessions as i am doing a push pull push pull routine 4 days a week!

Day 1

Cable Pull 3 x 8

Squat 5 x 5

bent over row 4 x 8

BB Curls 4 x 8

Calf Raises 4 x 8

Day 2

Press up rotation 3 x 8 (with DB for extra weight)

Bench Press 5 x 5

Incline DB Press 4 x 8

Skull Crushers 4 x 8

Day 3

Kettle Bell Swings 3 x 8 (20kg kettle bell)

Deadlifts 5 x 5

Pullups 4 x 8

BB Curls 4 x 8

Calf Raises 4 x 8

Day 4

Cable Push 3 x 8

Benchpress (machine) 4 x 8

Shoulder Press (DB's) 4 x 8

Dips 4 x 8

this is what i do in the week with either half hour - 40 mins cardio after or i do my cardio the same day but in the morning if i am training in the evening or visa vers etc!

I also do a spin class on tuesday evenings so i dont do anything apart from the spin on the tuesday as that hurts enough lol!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I also do cardio in terms of running and also the cross trainer and also stationary bike as well as rower where i have started doing 2km which i am getting better at it lol only stop once now in the middle of it!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Chris,
> 
> Here is some advice i'd recommend.
> 
> ...


Young gun knows what he is talking about and giving sound advice, you shouldn't be going anywhere near ADSC running 11:00 mins plus, stats say that if you are running sub 09:30 you have a good chance of passing training. If one of my men ran over 10:00 (pass being 10:30) i would be all over them.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

fozy how would you improve my time then mate i am naturally an endo morph so no matter what i do i carry a lot of weight an am fairly round lol

I do running admit its on the treadmil but i also do a bit outside as well but this is not really the weather to be running outside plus i find it hard to measure my mile and half out side and also the time i know i can measure the time on my watch but how can i measure mile and half?

Also i am at the minute as i say doing a lot or rowing and also cycling as well as the cross trainer would you stop the x trainer???

I was doing circuits but dont no more as i dont have the equipment at the gym to do them, but as i say i am doing loads of cardio training in terms or inside the gym in fact people keep telling me that i might be over training etc!

I have also been told by the careers center and off the web site http://www.armyjobs.mod.uk that i have only got to do the run in 14 minutes to get into the RLC which is what i want to join is this not the case???


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Young gun knows what he is talking about and giving sound advice, you shouldn't be going anywhere near ADSC running 11:00 mins plus, stats say that if you are running sub 09:30 you have a good chance of passing training. If one of my men ran over *10:00* (pass being 10:30) i would be all over them.


Is this once they are already in the army though mate or when they are going for selection as i know that you do a lot of PT work when you are in there with the pti's!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> fozy how would you improve my time then mate i am naturally an endo morph so no matter what i do i carry a lot of weight an am fairly round lol
> 
> I do running admit its on the treadmil but i also do a bit outside as well but this is not really the weather to be running outside plus i find it hard to measure my mile and half out side and also the time i know i can measure the time on my watch but how can i measure mile and half?
> 
> ...


Chris i have tried to help you as much as i can over the last 6-7 months or so, but the truth of the matter is its down to YOU and only YOU.

It's all about MOTIVATION and there is NO excuses for anything. If someone complains to me about travelling on the train on a direct route for 15 minutes to the next town to the nearest careers office, i tell them in no uncertain terms that if it was me that wanted to join the Army i would walk to Birmingham and back. It's all about motivation!

I find it hard to measure the 1.5 miles?


Drive in a car on a quite local route and clock it using the odometer

Ride a motorbike on a quite local road and measure the 1.5 miles

If you don't drive get a friend/family member to do one of the above

Google maps can be used to measure distance

6 laps of an athletics track is 1.5 miles

Divide 2400 metres into yards and pace it.

Ask at the careers office, local college, TA unit, cadets or running club

Body type is no excuse, you either get fit or you don't. We are not looking at GB cross country team here, i run my 1.5 miles in 08:00-08:15 (trust me i am not a gifted runner). The standards at ADSC are the bare minimum so you can come out of the 14 weeks at the LOWEST required standard.

How to get fit?

I would recommend running outside. Weather bad doesn't matter, again *motivation,* you try going out training 5 hours a day in -20 in Norway, day after day (frost nip on the penis isn't good trust me). Chris if it was me i would run every day in the ****ing rain to achieve my goal.

Go running 3-4 times a week Mon, Wed, Fri or every other day what ever suits you. Get a planner and write yourself a program with


long distance 40-50 minutes

Hill reps

Fartlek training

Interval training

Recovery runs

1.5 miles best effort

If you don't know what fartlek training is google it, it is very effective training. I would strongly recommend hill reps, jog 15 minutes to a hill or couple of hills then sprint 100% max out from the start up the hill and keep going no matter what, even if walking is faster! Then jog down to bottom to recover and repeat 4-6 times.

Any other training is fine as long as it supplements your running and not takes over it. There is nothing better for running than running. I know a girl that went and bought herself 2 20 litre water cans so she could practice the jerry can walk, i know guys that have shed 10-12 kilos in 6 weeks to come up to the standard.

Some people talk for months and years about joining the services, some just do it.

I don't want to be negetive or condecending but you need a kick, if you are just playing with the idea thats fine but if you want to do this then lets do it. Weights, cardio machines, AAS are just distractions from your goal, you have the rest of you life for all of that.

Lose the weight, start running and get fit.

1 in 10 gets in the Army lets be the one.

Good luck.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

PS i am not going to state a time because i only talk in FACT and i would be speculating, there is 144 jobs in the Army.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chris, you need to listen to this, i know you wanna join but you need alot more effort on the running side.

Have you tried some of the army's basic tests?

2 minutes best effort press ups, sit ups then a run straight after, and that's the most basic test going.

More times than likely iv'e had to do it in boots, this is after doing the route as a squad in under 15 minutes, which is probably not far off your time at the moment, i then ran it in 8.35 and i don't like running.

You can reduce your time by as much as a minute in probably 4 weeks if you work hard.

1.5 miles is fcuk all, if you want it you'll do it mate, if you feel sick oush through it, it will end minutes later.

Drop the weights mate, work on running for now, you only get two chances at selction, if it's still the same...........fozy?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Chris, you need to listen to this, i know you wanna join but you need alot more effort on the running side.
> 
> Have you tried some of the army's basic tests?
> 
> ...


I have yes mate and i can do between 55-60 press ups in 2 minutes, between 30-40 sit ups (i know i have to improve on this) and then on the treadmil (i know i am going to start doing it outside now) is between 12-13 mins.

Ok guys i will do, Fozy i know you have been helping mate and tbh i have been doing everything that you have advised and more, and i have even as i say been doing things to train towards a triatholon with my mate as i thought that could only help me!

I will get my dad to help me in terms of driving me out somewhere and then run back but wont i get delays in terms of traffice etc?

I have been doing my own bodyweight exercises in terms of dips, pull ups and cardio in terms of skipping boxing on the bag and then cardio machines!

I am going to try running outside as well as i know thats what your saying to do, so that must be better!

At the minute i am on a keto diet would you carry on this to lose th weight as i am losing bodyfat at the minute but my weight is staying at around 87kg, i did get it down to 85kg but when i started the dbol it went up!

Also i know fozy you said that the AAS is a distraction but i cant just stop it now until i have finished the course which this is my 3rd week of 10, but the dbol i was going to run until week 4 do you suggest that i drop that and just keep the test?

Thanks guys i do appreciate your input but apart from the running out side i dont know what else i can do as i am doing everything that i was told by the careers center in my area as i told them what i was doing in terms of training including that i did weights 4 times a week and they told me that was ok, good infact as it will help with my strength tests that i do at the adsc as apparently you have to do a couple of strength tests as well as team tests and your push ups and pull ups and sit ups plus of course your mile and half as well!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

also would you guys do MMA as i was loiking at starting to go to a club as one of my friends goes and he is very very fit due to it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi mate keep meaning to read this thread all the way through but never seem to have the time but if you want to PM me to ask questions about RSC or basic training at ITC Catterick feel free............I've been out nearly five years now but it will be much and such the same!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok guys jabbed my ass again today but today there was no blood at all which is unusual which the only thing that happened is that a bit of clear liquid came back out which i dont know why but i think it will be ok probabily didnt leave the needle in long enough!

Apart from that i am feeling good this is my 3rd jab of test and i also jabbed 500iu of HCG as i take HCG one shot on a tuesday and one shot on a saturday. I am feeling quite good and i have got a spin class to go to later as i like these calsses and i think that it helps me get fit in terms of cycling and everything else like losing weight!

I will fill you in more later, oh as for diets go i have had 8 raw eggs this morning for breakfast which i drank and then for my dinner i have had just a prawn mayo salad and for tea i am going to be having fresh tuna with mushy peas mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just been to church today as i have to go as i want to get my little boy christened but tbh i am starting to like it, i know this is going to sound weird but i actually find it calming and soothing and thats the reason i like it!

Anyways just thought i would let you know i am off to bed for an early night as i have got a early morning as my mate from the paras is on leave from colechester and i am going for a run with him outside, yes guys you have heard me right lol i am going for a run outside!

I know this is my weak area and tbh i think it probabily is the only weak area i have got so far so i may as well start doing it and strengthen up my weak link!

He is the in the paras as i said but he is not only in the paras he is the one who teaches them during phase one and 2 or and also pti or something like anyway and i figure if anyone can get me running fit he can so if i go out with him while he is on leave then i can always do what he shows me/tells me when he is not there which like i have just said will only make me stronger!

I know he is going to be way fitter than me and i am no where near his standard but to help give me an advantage he is going to be doing a "BOOT RUN" where he is going to be wearing his boots with his army gear etc plus his burgen which i think he said will weight about 30 or 40kg something like that and i am just going to be in my gym clothes lol.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok i got up this morning at 6.30am and i got ready and went out for a run at about 7-7.30ish met my mate who i was on about in the last thread and we went running down some field that was a proper running route!

It was on muddy uneven ground and had flats, inclines, declines and pretty much everything you can imagine and i have to say like fozy and young gun have said it was definalty different by far!

I was absolutly(sp) fooooked at the end i could hardly breath but we was running for btween 30-40 minutes!

I know i know that is not really that hard but i challenge anyone on here who only uses as gym e.g treadmill etc to go running outside with someone fresh from the army who runs his mile and half in 7 minutes and then tell me your not fooooked!

Anyway he said i have not got that much to improve on and i was actually fairly good and with a few more weeks of practice i will be flying through it, i asked him if he thought that i would be ok on my mile and half as i have got my interview etc on the 3rd of march and my barb test and he said yes still go for it as i think that you will be ok and the thing that makes me think that you will be ok is you have the drive and desire to do it so you want to do it and this will help you loads!

I loved it though and i am going to be meeting him again tomorrow same time in the morning which tbh i think i am going to make a habbit(sp) of this getting up early and going for a run so i can start to get "army fit" which is definatly different than just FIT.

He also said after the run to go home and have something to eat like some porridge or something after a bath and stretch but i told him that i was not eating carbs as i was trying to lose weight etc and he said he couldnt do what he does without carbs as he needs them etc and i was actually good that i could run like that without the carbs so i am actually thinking about starting to re-introduce carbs back into my diet but on a level where i am still losing weight as this is one of my main goals but tbh i am not too hung up on my weight as i dont care even if i weight 90kg but am fit enough to do all the required tests etc for the army its not that my weight or body fat is my main goal, as i am not training to look good i am training to preform good!

Fill you guys in later when i get back from the gym


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

OK also went to the gym today as i felt good again and got bored at home as per usual lol, and i went into the studio and did some skipping i was skipping for about 40minutes or so as i figured that this would be a good fat burner as i know that boxers do it to get them fit so i thought if they do then i will lol!

I also went on the xtrainer for about 10minutes just to blitz the last of my legs and then went for a sauna and a shower lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok guys went for a 5 mile or just over tab today with the same guy with a bag on my back like properly when in the army and tbh i think that it is better than running lol as even though it is harder and pushing more i am better than i am at running at tabbing lol!

I think that this is a good thing though as i know that the army do more tabbing than they do running. He said that i impressed him today more than any other time as i have definatly got the drive and determination to get in and plod on and that impressed him as he knows that this is all someone needs as this is where most people fail as they just dont want to succeed where as i do!

After these 2 days with him i am more determined to go running now every morning OUTSIDE and also once a week go tabbing with boots on which i am going to buy and also a burgen which again i am going to buy and just weight it down


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just had a cheat meal mmmmmmmmm it was nice, i had chicken sweet and sour with white rice, some organic cookies and a cadburys cream egg along with a burger from mcdonalds which was only one of them small 99p mayos.

Starting tomorrow i am going to be going onto that diet that hilly was on about!

Will list what i am having tomorrow.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok was supposed to go to the gym today to do a weights workout but woke up this morning feeling like crap!

I dont think it is anything to do with the gear i am having but i do non the less feel like crap as i have been aching all over and got a fuzzy head etc so didnt think i would go to the gym today!

Havent started my new diet either as like i said i have been in bed most of today so didnt get up to have breakie etc then when i did wake up i only ate a small sample size museli and thats it (might try a bit of toast in a bit though, yes yes i kow its carbs but i would rather eat something light and keep it down than something that i am allowed to wat and throw it up as i am feeling a bit sick as well)

I am going to do my weights workout tomorrow instead in the gym as i am going ot be waking up at 6.30am and going for a run OUTSIDE lol at around 7ish, then i am going to be coming back having some breakkie which will probabily be my new diet which i am going ot be doing which is a bit like the DP diet but just for my weight as i said i will post it up when i start it and then i will be off to church for the morning service at 11, i will then come back from the church have some more food (mmmmm how i love food lol) and then go to the gym and do my weights session, followed by a bit more cardio and then a nice sauna for 15-20 minutes and shower then back home me thinks!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok got my barb test tomorrow so will let al you guys know whats going on and what score i get!

I dont know what its goin to be like but i will let you guys know!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

YoungGun said:


> Chris, you need to listen to this, i know you wanna join but you need alot more effort on the running side.
> 
> Have you tried some of the army's basic tests?
> 
> ...


x2. Good advise!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok just got back from the army tests and i had a dodgy computer which the touch screen was a little off which meant that when i was selecting an answer it was selecting the wrong ones which meant i got a lower score than i could have but when i told the lady at the beginning of the test she told me just carry on eith it and if you want to re do it at the end you can but just see what happens etc, as it happens i managed to get 67 which was enough for what i wanted anyway the only thing that its not high enough for i think is MP could be wrong though FOZY you will know more than me about this score and what it lets me do, so i didnt bother re taking it as i was happy with this score!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Chris4Pez said:


> ok just got back from the army tests and i had a dodgy computer which the touch screen was a little off which meant that when i was selecting an answer it was selecting the wrong ones which meant i got a lower score than i could have but when i told the lady at the beginning of the test she told me just carry on eith it and if you want to re do it at the end you can but just see what happens etc, as it happens i managed to get 67 which was enough for what i wanted anyway the only thing that its not high enough for i think is MP could be wrong though FOZY you will know more than me about this score and what it lets me do, so i didnt bother re taking it as i was happy with this score!


Nice one bud  Crack on with training now! :beer:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok just been informed at the careers center that as long as i come up with my education certificates that i can get any job which i want including RMP as 67 allows me to get any job so all i have to do now is get my running time down and run more outside as well


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

get your running bang on now mate,you dont have to do any press ups sit ups etc at selection just heaves ,static lift an one other when you just lean back as hard as you can with a strap around you,the barrel lift is ok to you just hold 2 big drums of water in each hand an you have to walk a certain distance,then you have all the other tests which im sure you have allready heard about. good luck buddy your prep seems to be going well so wont be long till your at basic


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

what other tests did you have mate?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok guys just lettin you know i am still about but i have been concentrating on my training which i guess is a good thing really, the good news is i injected the other day and fingers crossed i have had no PIP like i use to which hopefully means i am getting use to it!

Bad side is i have also recently started taking clen at 80mg a day but it is effecting my running as i ran just pver 2 and a half miles the other day in 19 mins or so but today after being on the clen for 3 days i was getting really bad calf cramps and also shin splints which made me end up running the same distance in over 30 minutes as i had to keep stopping which i know before anyone tells me is not good for what i am training for!

Does anyone know how to stop these as i have got some taurine from holland and barrets as i read on here that helps but i dont know how much to take as they are 500mg and i took 2 today after i went running which means i took 1kg of taurine any suggestions????


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

i just passed my adsc at the weekend i ran 10.03 in my 1.5mile run and it was raining heavy outside, to prepare for this i ran 3 mile 5 times a week, and the last few weeks i ran 1.5mile and timmed it 3 times a week and got my time from 11 mins down till 10.03

You need to get ur running sorted to stand a chance, and you should be looking to do 80 sit ups and 80 press ups in 2 mins and 10+ pull ups


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

i am doing a lot more running outside now as i said but the only thing i am getting problems with now is my cramps i have been getting in my calfs etc since being on this clen!

like i said the other dat i went running for nearly 3 miles and it only took me just over 19 minutes think it was 19.45 or something like that but since starting my clen i did the same run today and it took me over half an hour as i had to stop as i kept getting the cramps which was really bad thats why i have got myself some taurine!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

as for press ups i can blas loads of them out without even blinking the weak area i have at the min is sit ups i can only do about 35-40ish but have started going to an amature boxing club which i know will put me into my paces!


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

What are your current stats? What gear are you currently taking?

What reg are you going to join and what job?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys at the minute i am taking 500mg test cyp, 80mg clen, 100mcg of T3, 500iu twice a week HCG, 1 garlic tab, 1 multi vit (without iron), 2 glucosomine tabs a day, 2 epo tabs a day, .5adex eod and have recently brought some taurine(for my cramps) as i have been getting calf cramps for the past few days!

Questions is guys since i have started my clen i have been getting both heart pulpitations when i am luying down at night wither in bed or on the couch to try and relax and also i have been getting really bad calf cramps when trying to do cardio or running as i do a lot of running!

So what could i have to help me with the heart pulps which i think may be due to BP and also what shoudl i take to make the cramps go away??

Also what amount of taurine should i be taking to help with the cramps?

Cheers guys


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

that was taken from my other post m8


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> Hi guys at the minute i am taking 500mg test cyp, 80mg clen, 100mcg of T3, 500iu twice a week HCG, 1 garlic tab, 1 multi vit (without iron), 2 glucosomine tabs a day, 2 epo tabs a day, .5adex eod and have recently brought some taurine(for my cramps) as i have been getting calf cramps for the past few days!
> 
> *Questions is guys since i have started my clen i have been getting both heart pulpitations when i am luying down at night wither in bed* or on the couch to try and relax and also i have been getting really bad calf cramps when trying to do cardio or running as i do a lot of running!
> 
> ...


Bump for any answers on this. I get these quite bad at night and they are quite scary. I have stopped all my gear and starting pct. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont understand why would you need to be taking all thats gear when ur training for the army?


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Id ditch the t3 and clen and get a good diet in place these will not be needed.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

mate my diet is spot on trust me and i even had a bit of help from scott to tweak it here and there!

Its not the case of needing it mate have been training for a few years now natty and just wanted to try gear tbh and also i just wanted a bit of help as well (after all thats what they are there for aint it lol)

But in all seriousness like i said everything was going great until i got these cramps thats why i am looking for a way to help me with them but if they carry on then tbh mate i will dump the clen as i know how improtant my running is!


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats your current bf% how much weight are you looking to lose? I would lose the clen and run the t3 at 75mcg for the length of time you have left on test along with a low carb diet and high cardio.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont want to run the T3 longer than 6 weeks as i have heard that this can implicate your own thyroid production etc, as for the low carb diet i cant train as hard on a low carb diet so i dont do them as i was running the DP diet but was getting too lethargic!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh n my bf is currently 18% but i carry it all mid section!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

No offence but is this thread still going !!! Chris mate your over complicating things you need to be out road running EVERYDAY doing 3 to 5 miles and come off the gear, Thats it !! Nothing else !! Once you`ve passed out of training and in your regiment then start supplements , gear and low carb diets at this moment in time you do not need any of them!! Your barb test was good but is probably the easiest thing you`ll do instead of messing about doin circuits , boxing , mma do the basics!! Anyway what regiment you want to join? Sorry if it sounds like im having a go at your efforts but it sounds like to me your putting it off unless ive missed some thing in the 10 pages ive read. Honestly mate Im talking from experience just my 2pence worth !! Whatever u do mate good luck!


----------



## D/C (Mar 13, 2009)

hiya mate jst bin reading. how long have u given urself to train? u dnt need to be super fit to get in the army as once u pass ure medical test u r in. all the fitness will come through training. jst make sure u get ure 1.5 mile run time down to under 10mins n 30secs n then u'll be fine. gud luck


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

As said you are just complicating things when there is no need to,

Drop all the aas and clen t3 ect, get a good diet sorted and get out running 5 times a week, and pratice your pull ups sit ups and press ups and get your run to under 10mins.

Will be no prob

Im not having a go just do see the point in all the stuff your running which isnt nesseary to get your run time down and get a high score in press ups, pull ups and sit ups


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

I was in the army, and all the training you once your in will be all you need, i got my run donw to 6.43


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok guys thanks for the advice i went walking today up brecon beacons and i must add it is a treck and half we was walking for about 4 hours plus and covered a fair few miles!

We didnt go on the route for walks we made our own route up using a compas and just walked climbing a few fences along the way, as my friend said this is where the army take you sometimes on exercise and i have to say my legs was shot especially my quads lol!

I thnk that doing things like this will help me as well as me running outside and also tabbing once a week, as for doing the circuits and also the boxing and MMA (which i have stopped to do my boxing as the place where i was training MMA was a joke) i feel that these are going to help me loads even though you guys are saying to leave them out as you do circuits in the army etc and also on selection as well, plus the boxing i do about 2 hours of cardio so again this will help me so i dont see the point in dropping it!

I timed my mile and half on friday i think it was or on saturday and it was done in 11mins just over so as you can see its getting better so i think that what i am doing is working for what i want, the only thing i need to do now as well is lose a bit more weight but thats it apart from keepin up my running outside which like i said am getting better at!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

JAY-EL said:


> No offence but is this thread still going !!! Chris mate your over complicating things you need to be out road running EVERYDAY doing 3 to 5 miles and come off the gear, Thats it !! Nothing else !! Once you`ve passed out of training and in your regiment then start supplements , gear and low carb diets at this moment in time you do not need any of them!! Your barb test was good but is probably the easiest thing you`ll do instead of messing about doin circuits , boxing , mma do the basics!! Anyway what regiment you want to join? Sorry if it sounds like im having a go at your efforts but it sounds like to me your putting it off unless ive missed some thing in the 10 pages ive read. Honestly mate Im talking from experience just my 2pence worth !! Whatever u do mate good luck!


x2 +200. Im not having ago mate but why haven't you done selection yet? they should be able to get you in pretty quick now, 2-3 months latest!

You are taking this all army fitness thing over the top, your not joining the marines, special forces or anything too hard.

Honest question, but this isnt your way of putting it off is it??

Take this guys advise, just go out running 4-5 days a week and concentrate on press ups, sits up and pull up (not that u will get tested on these three during training).

When I joined up there was one lad who ran 1.5 in 15 mins and worked his are5 off during training and got it down to just under 12.

Just join up mate!!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mad_Rambo said:


> I was in the army, and all the training you once your in will be all you need, i got my run donw to 6.43


1.5 miles in 6.43mins?????????????????????? :confused1:

REALLY??


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

hi mate i have got the forms in the process as soon as they are done i will be going to selection i started them about 3 or 4 weeks ago now! the reason i was putting it off was i thought that once you started the forms you was going ot be sent straight to ADSC but ots not like that as fozy pointed out and as soon as he did i went straight back up and booked the barb but the appointment took 4 weeks to do the barb, now i have also got to wait for my GCSE certs as i got a high barb test score and i want a techi job so need to prove my score but i lost my GCSE certs years ago when i moved house!

Honestly i know it seems like i am putting it off but i am not, i am doing everything i am told or suggested to do within reason and believe me i do want to join, i would have been in 2 years ago as i was training for it then but my GF got pregnant with our son who is now nearly 2 so i stopped out for a bit so i could see his 1st everything, words steps etc but am regrettin not going in when i could have!

I am just a little worried as like i said i have never been a skinny lad and all the army lads i have seen wither on tv or in papers or where ever all look as if they are really fit or really skinny etc and i have never been wither tbh i have been at an OK level of fitness but i have never had my body weight below 80kg as i struggle to get it below this no matter what diet, training etc i do!

I have even started running outside more and dont even touch the treadmil no more in the gym as like everyone on here as pointed out for my purpose it is pointless so again i have took there advice and thats why i have started boxing as they do a lot of cardio in terms of running outside, bag work, skipping etc so i thought it can only help!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

jimbo said:


> 1.5 miles in 6.43mins?????????????????????? :confused1:
> 
> REALLY??


this is a good time, really good in fact my mate is a para PT and he only does it in 7 minutes!


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Who gives a fvck what you look like, aslong as you have what it takes to become a soldier (commitment) thats all that matters!

14 weeks basic will get you fit and shed the fat, if not your not putting the effort in and you will get back squaded!

Trust me they are not all skinny, you would love my t1ts haha!!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay fair enough mate good on you for your honesty but like jimbo said not everyone is slim and ripped !! believe me mate one of my best mates was a fat lad but had the b*llocks and determination to get through P Company and para reg training and thats what the Army want ,not just the super fit they want people that will crack on and not give up even when the going gets tough and your cold wet and p*ssed off and feel like jacking in, thats what they need nothing else the fitness wil come mate and if you show u want it enough the instuctors will help u ! They wont fail u you can only fail yourself! Again good luck mate feel free mate to PM with any questions u have always willing to help anyone especially someone joining up to fight for this country !!


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

if ur training for the forces the most important thing is to get the miles under ur legs. just get running. 2 fairly short but fast paced ones...about 3 miles, and one long one at the end of week... bout 8 miles. finish them off with press ups and pull ups. thats all u need really in my opinion. diet and that isnt really that important, just get the calories in. 2 pints of guinness and pie and chips is a favorite for guys on selection! haha. plus ul spend most of ur military life on the **** and eating **** food anyway... thats the fun side of it! but as long as ur running frequently ul be fine. i started my military carrear in the marines. was a boxer and did lots of weights but was irrelevent to training. the army isnt hard, it is more bout determination. the fitness isnt anything to worry about.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I was in the army, and all the training you once your in will be all you need, i got my run donw to 6.43

Whats your name Seb Coe??

I used to kick ass with 08:00 and i have never seen/heard of anyone doing it that quick!! So whats that in 1500 metres?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry been away guys, just been getting my head down to the nitty gritty and getting al the relevent things done for my army selection etc!

I still aint been on proper selection yet as i had to change my choices due to a lack of GCSE english (even though i have something that is equivilent to A level english but long story lol) so i have gone for Vehicle Mechanic as my 1st choice now so atleast i can still get a trade and then transfer later to ammo tech and i will still have a second trade under my belt which is probabily the better option anyway as i have been told that the army give you learning credits and money each year so the plan is to get my GCSE english then transfer over from REME to RLC if i dont like VM too much who knows!

I have been on a pre selection though down in stafford and i loved it, we did everything that you would do on normal selection but it was only for one day not 2! I did my mile and half run in 11mins i know i can get this down though, and then i passed the jerry can carry and heaves and even got very good comments from the Sgts there about my leadership qualities etc and the way that iwas participating and the confidence i had etc so all is good now!

I have just got one final interview left and they are sending me to proper selection but am not sure of the date yet as soon as i know i will let you guys know, so if you dont here from me for a while then its cus i am getting my head down doing what i have to do and getting in the army!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't let them mug you off saying you can transfer mate.

You can, but you have to do your 4 years first lol Unless you do it in training.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

**** really why is that then they have told me that i only have to do my phase 1 and then phase 2 and then stay with the reme as a vehicle mechanic for 1 year and then i can transfer is this not the case then????


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

How long does all that take, i'd imagine a while?

That's what i got told anyway thingsmay have changed a bit since i joined. Best of asking fozy, he did recruitment i think


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Luck with it Chris !! Keep road running mate and get some hill reps in and you`ll have that mile and a half time down no probs!! Dont worry about transfering yet get yourself through training and then make the change if you want to you just concentrate on gettin thro training ok mate keep at it!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks guys i am running every day a mix of in door and out door as well so i am mixing things up a bit at the minute!

Bump for Fozy though as i am now wondering if i was told the correct info, fozy can i transfer after my training??????


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

JAY-EL said:


> Good Luck with it Chris !! Keep road running mate and get some hill reps in and you`ll have that mile and a half time down no probs!! Dont worry about transfering yet get yourself through training and then make the change if you want to you just concentrate on gettin thro training ok mate keep at it!!


Good advice there, you shouldn't be thinking about transfering, just picking what job you want and getting through the selection process and training. You can transfer when ever you want but it is never a given, and you can't just do it on a whim, there is nothing saying the new corps will want you, there are alot of variables.

The bad news for you is that lots of jobs are full now and the options that were available for you 6-12 months ago just aren't there now and jobs are closing on a weekly basis. The jobs that are available to you now might not be available by the time you get to ADSC and they are getting more and more competitive. Time is of the essence...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

hi guys you lot will have to forgive me if i have a bit of sloppy typing as i have been drinking and also having a smoke, well i am a bit down at the minute purely as after all everything i have been doing for the past 9-12 months with traininh etc might be for nithing as i have gone to the doctors today as i have got a rash on my hands and feet which i have had for ages on my hands but not really botherd with it before but since getting the one on my feet i cant dso a lot of cardio and especially running as i have got blisters in between my toes but any way it turns out i8 have got Pompholyx which isd a form of excma(sp)

here something like this but not as severe yet............

http://dermnetnz.org/dermatitis/pompholyx.html

Which the doctor has said i have got to call up the careers center and tell them i have got it first thing in the morning as he thinks that if y9ou have got excema you cant get in especially if its this sort.


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

I think all of you slagging of the marines are wrong, it is the longest infantry cours ein the world apart from special forces, im currently in the application stage for the marines but i would like to let you no i higley respect both the Paras and Marines


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Gym*Newbie said:


> I think all of you slagging of the marines are wrong, it is the longest infantry cours ein the world apart from special forces, im currently in the application stage for the marines but i would like to let you no i higley respect both the Paras and Marines


That will change IF you make it as a booty..


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Chris4Pez said:


> hi guys you lot will have to forgive me if i have a bit of sloppy typing as i have been drinking and also having a smoke, well i am a bit down at the minute purely as after all everything i have been doing for the past 9-12 months with traininh etc might be for nithing as i have gone to the doctors today as i have got a rash on my hands and feet which i have had for ages on my hands but not really botherd with it before but since getting the one on my feet i cant dso a lot of cardio and especially running as i have got blisters in between my toes but any way it turns out i8 have got Pompholyx which isd a form of excma(sp)
> 
> here something like this but not as severe yet............
> 
> ...


If the rash doesn't stop you getting in the smoke will! Min 28days detection depending on how regular you puff, also hair samples detect much longer.. :innocent:


----------

